# SpaghettiO's



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the title says it all. often copied, never duplicated.

SpaghettiO's. ever had one of those days where you think, "man, i haven't had those in years, let's have some!!"

w/meatballs for me today, late lunch, after grociery shopping.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the ones with Sliced Franks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, those were good, too. i didn't see any at the store today.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Man! Haven't had these since my kids were small (both in college now). May have to pick up a couple of cans... :ss


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm, forgot how much I used to love those...:dr


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

It's been a while since I've had them, maybe I'll pick some up the next time I'm out shopping. Anyone else eat them straight from the can?


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I always hated them(too sweet) where as my sister grew up on those alone!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My boys used to rip through those,does Jackson like them Greg?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Goes perfect with a can of Busch or maybe a glass of MD20/20


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> the title says it all. often copied, never duplicated.
> 
> SpaghettiO's. ever had one of those days where you think, "man, i haven't had those in years, let's have some!!"
> 
> w/meatballs for me today, late lunch, after grociery shopping.


Sorry, but never....:r

I was brought up in a old fashion Italian home and my father would have freaked if my mother ever served anything out a can.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

uh-oh spaghettiOs:dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Goes perfect with a can of Busch or maybe a glass of MD20/20


maddog 20/20 that nasty wine.. wow.. :r


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Haha this is funny, I just finished eating a can of these for lunch. It's been awhile since I've had them, so I've been eating them quite a bit the last couple of weeks. I'll get sick of them again eventually, and it'll be a few more years before I decide I want some.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I always liked the ones that were letters or shapes so I could goof around as I ate. Good stuff.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I ate too many of them and got sick once!!


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

My only real complaint with Spaghetti Os is that the sauce-to-pasta ratio is like 20:1. In the good old days, it seemed like it was less soupy. Even though I haven't had a can in two years...


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

oddball said:


> My only real complaint with Spaghetti Os is that the sauce-to-pasta ratio is like 20:1. In the good old days, it seemed like it was less soupy. Even though I haven't had a can in two years...


I agree. The too sweet can be fixed with some powdered garlic. 
It is always cooked past al-dente too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

When I was a kid, I would zest the sauce up with some Open Pit BBQ sauce and black pepper to make them a little more palatable. Can't say I have much desire to go back to them though.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Ha! The top two posts in the food & drink forum have gone from 382 year old scotch and fois gras to spaghettiO's and "Bad Beer"


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

i remember getting sick eating them once and having them come out my nose.....haven't ate them since!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

68TriShield said:


> My boys used to rip through those,does Jackson like them Greg?


nope, he prefers the "chef boy r dee" version of spaghetti w/ meatballs. 
when i make spaghetti, he normally just eats the meatballs - so i've started using ground beef that i chop up pretty fine as i brown it.



icehog3 said:


> When I was a kid, I would zest the sauce up with some Open Pit BBQ sauce and black pepper to make them a little more palatable. Can't say I have much desire to go back to them though.


open pit bbq sauce was the shiz when i was a kid. i haven't seen it since.



AAlmeter said:


> Ha! The top two posts in the food & drink forum have gone from 382 year old scotch and fois gras to spaghettiO's and "Bad Beer"


snob free zone must reach down here, too.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Open Pit is still available. One source is a company called Home Town Favorites and it is in most grocers in the midwest. Always preferred Beef A Roni.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

One word to put it into perspective. Grandchildren.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

There is only one way to properly cook SpagettiO's. 

You take off the air filter cover on an old pick up, and put the can in the middle of the air filter. I think PJ O'Rourke did that in Bachelor's Home Companion.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to love these as a kid, I might have to get a can and revisit them. I always loved the ones with the meatballs and franks. So delicious! :tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> maddog 20/20 that nasty wine.. wow.. :r


Sorry. I forgot to hit the SARCASM button when I posted that...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> Goes perfect with a can of Busch or maybe a glass of MD20/20


I always paired it with cup of Folgers.u

I had SpaghettiO's about 6 years ago. I vomited it up and realized it tasted better coming up than going down.

P.S. Do not pair with egg nog!

ATL


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

"The great new spaghetti you can eat with a spoon, uh-oh SpaghettiO's"

So homogenous.:tu

Never had jarred sauce let alone canned spaghetti as a youth but I know the flavor and texture from tasting my children's bowl fulls.

I can see how it would be a "comfort food".


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I opened up a can last night. Now, I have SpaghettiOs pretty regularly, usually once or twice a month. But when I had some last night...it was awful :c. I could tell something was different before I even put them in the pot. They were a weird color I've never seen SpaghettiOs before, more orangish.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> When I was a kid, I would zest the sauce up with some Open Pit BBQ sauce and black pepper to make them a little more palatable. Can't say I have much desire to go back to them though.


Off topic, Open Pit BBQ sauce, my step dad only grilled with that when we lived up north and barbecue meant hot dogs, hamburgers and maybe some chicken. I have not had the stuff in years. I used to love it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SpaghettiOs Rock! I haven't had them in about a year. I'll binge on them for about a week or so. I'm craving some now since I read this thread. what's for lunch?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

trogdor said:


> It's been a while since I've had them, maybe I'll pick some up the next time I'm out shopping. Anyone else eat them straight from the can?


Not SpaghettiO's, but I've been known to eat Chef Boy-R Dee Ravioli straight out of the can while camping or climbing...

As far as canned Ravioli goes, there's no substitute for CBRD.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

trogdor said:


> It's been a while since I've had them, maybe I'll pick some up the next time I'm out shopping. Anyone else eat them straight from the can?


haha Not i said the guitar man..
But of course The burninator wouldn't eat his Sgetti'O's any other way 
Burninating the country side... Burninating all the peasants. Burninating all the People... Burninating the SpeghettiO's!!!
wow im bored =]


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm thankful that I'm not having these for Turkey Day Dinner. 
:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

IHT said:


> I'm thankful that I'm not having these for Turkey Day Dinner.
> :tu


Ah-men:tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

trogdor said:


> It's been a while since I've had them, maybe I'll pick some up the next time I'm out shopping. Anyone else eat them straight from the can?


HELL YEAH!! I thought I was the only one


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

I still love Spagetti O's. Our cat goes nuts over them. He is all over you to get some if you have a bowl.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

SDmate said:


> uh-oh spaghettiOs:dr


This is the first thing that came to mind when I saw the subject!

I had numerous cans of these as a kid but not in a while - now I'll have to get some.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My kids love them but I'd rather eat cat food on crackers.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

The O's cold out of the can are great even with the meatballs, close my eyes I can even see the green can LOL.


----------

